# [SOLVED] Blockbuster Movie Pass



## hkfarms (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm trying to get our blockbuster movie pass to work on our dishnetwork. We have talked to dishnetwork several times and they think it's our internet settings, said everything looks good at their end. Said we needed two open ports and needed them bridged????


----------



## hkfarms (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Blockbuster Movie Pass*

In case you can't tell I have no idea what I'm doing, I just want to watch a movie


----------



## jayfng (Jul 23, 2009)

u got a router? if so remove it and plug it into the tv/dishnetwork box. see if that works if so post ur router info


----------



## hkfarms (Oct 24, 2011)

We talked to our internet provider and it automatically makes bridges and they don't have any filtered ports. Isn't our internet connection. We took out a trial with Netflix and it works with our internet, so it is dishnetwork's problem on their end.


----------

